

Twitoaster shutting down - falava
http://blog.twitoaster.com/twitoaster-shutting-down

======
bradleyjoyce
I'm going to have to make the same decision w/ my Twitter related apps, though
I'm leaning more towards selling them.. on flippa if nothing else works out.
They are TweetSaver, Floxee and UseQwitter if anyone is interested!

